# opening day



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

well this saturday is opening day just wanted to say good luck to everyone and be safe.not sure if i will be able to hunt seems i have a couple cracked ribs and it hurts like hell to draw back my bow.i might borrow a buddys cross bow to try and get out not sure if he is hunting or going to the Dame game in south bend this weekend.



Bub


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Bub, Unless something comes up I will be in the traditional 1st day with my dad hunt  Got permission for a couple new properties that look really promising. Seen 2 absolutley of the 2 biggest bucks we've ever seen in person is what my dad and his buddy told me a couple days ago. I guess its bigger than the 16pter I've been chasing since he was a 10 pt LOL . So we'll see how it works. I dont expect a miracle on the 1st day but thanks for the good luck Rob I need it. Last year was the 1st year I didnt get a deer in like 6 years. Although I cant get one when I dont go hunting either LOL. 


Just looking forward to spending the day with my dad. Seems last 2 or 3 years he really got back into hunting because of me. Its nice to go out and hang and and hunt with your dad. Hey Dale when we hunting BTW


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Bubba, come on down man. A highchool buddy & I will be there w/ my dad. We shuld have an extra cross bow/.243 you could use!!!!!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL looks like the .243 bow is out this year.i sold it to a guy i work with. man i hated to do that, but sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do. i think i got one to use but i won`t know till wednesday night. if not i`ll let ya know.that might be a good chance to see what we`ll need to do as far as security for the cabin.thanks for the offer i`ll let ya know later this week.

Bub


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats okay man! Hey I'm dying to try that .454 Causual lever action rifle out!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey H20 you live super close to me why do we never hook up for fishing or hunting We should try and get out in the near future or hook up with Bub and harass him a little bit.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm looking to go during Goose season. I've never been before.


----------

